# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نا امیدی عجیب بچه های رشته تجربی مخصوصا بنده

## 4GB

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز . بنده رشته تجربی هستم همچنین مدرسه نمونه هستم . ترازم حدود 5200 هست و وحشتناک نا امید هستم اخه این تراز وحشتناک پایینه . از طرفی اقوام از من انتظار دارن پزشکی قبول بشم یا حتی بهتر از این . هر کاری میکنم ترازم نمیره بالا . درصد خطا بالا هست . تازه بدبختی من هر سال تعداد تجربی ها میره بالا و ظرفیت هم همونه . از طرفی رتبه بالای 8000 تجربی دیگه مفت نمی اززه  ? تجربی کنکور قبول شدن سخته ولی کارش خوبه برعکس ریاضی هم کارش خوبه هم دانشگاه در اومدن خیلی راحت . دیگه نمیدونم چیکار کنم . مشکل از مطالعه نیست مشکل از عدم روحیه هست . همش میترسم کنکور قبول نشم . به خودمم میگم دکتر ولی انچه عیان هست چه حاجت به بیان ? میدونم درد خیلی هاتون مثل منه ولی چه کنیم که اوضاع وحشتناک خرابه !!!!

----------


## khatereh 2

اگه هدف داری و بهش علاقه داری نا امید نشو. سعی کن نقاط ضعفتو پیدا کنی و رفعشان کنی. بیشتر از گذشته درس بخون. خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییی

----------


## soker

> با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز . بنده رشته تجربی هستم همچنین مدرسه نمونه هستم . ترازم حدود 5200 هست و وحشتناک نا امید هستم اخه این تراز وحشتناک پایینه . از طرفی اقوام از من انتظار دارن پزشکی قبول بشم یا حتی بهتر از این . هر کاری میکنم ترازم نمیره بالا . درصد خطا بالا هست . تازه بدبختی من هر سال تعداد تجربی ها میره بالا و ظرفیت هم همونه . از طرفی رتبه بالای 8000 تجربی دیگه مفت نمی اززه  ? تجربی کنکور قبول شدن سخته ولی کارش خوبه برعکس ریاضی هم کارش خوبه هم دانشگاه در اومدن خیلی راحت . دیگه نمیدونم چیکار کنم . مشکل از مطالعه نیست مشکل از عدم روحیه هست . همش میترسم کنکور قبول نشم . به خودمم میگم دکتر ولی انچه عیان هست چه حاجت به بیان ? میدونم درد خیلی هاتون مثل منه ولی چه کنیم که اوضاع وحشتناک خرابه !!!!


در ناامیدی بسی امید است 
پایان شب سیه سپید است

با امید به خدا میتونی بیشتنر ترزا بیاری. من که اصلا به هیچ یک از این کانون و گاج و... نمیرم.

موفق باشی و من هم موفق باشم. :Y (454):

----------


## Defne

دیگه ببین نباید خودتو ببازی باید وایستی و مبارزه کنی و نشون بدی که میتونی-نه به دیگران-بلکه به خودت-
اصلا ببین خودت میتونی رو خودت حساب باز کنی؟
اگه اره پس  بسم الله  :Y (518): 
واسه اشتباهات و روش مطالعت یه گشتی تو انجمن بزن چیزای خوبی گیرت میاد

----------


## khatereh 2

*قهرمــــــــــــــــان..**....تو**فقطـــــــــــــــ رکاب بزن*

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز . بنده رشته تجربی هستم همچنین مدرسه نمونه هستم . ترازم حدود 5200 هست و وحشتناک نا امید هستم اخه این تراز وحشتناک پایینه . از طرفی اقوام از من انتظار دارن پزشکی قبول بشم یا حتی بهتر از این . هر کاری میکنم ترازم نمیره بالا . درصد خطا بالا هست . تازه بدبختی من هر سال تعداد تجربی ها میره بالا و ظرفیت هم همونه . از طرفی رتبه بالای 8000 تجربی دیگه مفت نمی اززه  ? تجربی کنکور قبول شدن سخته ولی کارش خوبه برعکس ریاضی هم کارش خوبه هم دانشگاه در اومدن خیلی راحت . دیگه نمیدونم چیکار کنم . مشکل از مطالعه نیست مشکل از عدم روحیه هست . همش میترسم کنکور قبول نشم . به خودمم میگم دکتر ولی انچه عیان هست چه حاجت به بیان ? میدونم درد خیلی هاتون مثل منه ولی چه کنیم که اوضاع وحشتناک خرابه !!!!


سلام ...
دانش آموزی هستی که میدونی هدفت چیه ... میدونی باید ترازتو افزایش بدی ... میدونی الان وضعیتت نسبت به وضعیت آرمانی پایین تره ... و میدونی که باید تلاشتو بیشتر کنی ... و .. و.. و...
شما خیلی چیزا رو میدونی ... 
مشکلاتی که داری : 
1- روش افزایش تراز ، رتبه و پیشرفت تحصیلی رو نمیدونی ... 
2- با وجود اینکه شناخت کافی داری درمورد خودت اما روش صحیح عملی کردن خواسته هاتو خوب نمیدونی ... 
برای مشکل اولت باید بگم که :
برای افزایش تراز در هر آزمون ، باید برای آزمون بعد هدفدار بخونی ... چطوری؟ ... از بین دروس آزمون ، یک یا دو درس عمومی و یک درس اختصاصی که ضعف بیشتری داری رو انتخاب کن ... تو برنامه ریزیت برای آزمون بعد مدت زمان درس اختصاصی و تعداد دفعات مطالعه دروس عمومی انتخابی رو بیشتر کن ... تعداد تست بیشتری رو حل کن و بطور کلی تمرکزت رو روی این دروس بالاتر ببر ... 
ضمنا تو برنامه ریزیت برای آزمون بعد سعی بر این داشته باش که باقی دروس رو در همون حد آزمون قبل نگه داری ... 

درمورد مشکل دومت هم باید بگم که :
سعی کن هر تصمیمی رو که میگیری به سرعت عملیش کنی ... عجله نکن و صبور باش ... اینو یادت باشه که هیچوقت طوفانی شروع نکن ... چون از خودت انتظار پیشرفت داری و شروع سنگین باعث میشه میزان پیشرفتت کم بشه ... آهسته و پیوسته ... همیشه این نکته رو یادت باشه که زمان و استمرار در تکرار و بررسی دروس ، اکثر مشکلات درسی رو حل میکنه ... سحر خیزی رو یادت نره ... استراحت کافی ... روحیه شاد ... امید به آینده ... 
فقط نکات مثبت اطرافیان رو بگیر ... این شمایی که میخوای کنکور بدی و درس بخونی نه اطرافیان ... 

تو این مسیر هم اگر کمکی از هر لحاظی ، چه روحی ، چه درسی و ... نیاز داشتی ما رو در جریان بذار ... 
موفق و پیروز باشی ...  :Y (518):

----------


## Mahnaz

سلام
شاید یکی ازدلایل این طرز فکرتون فشاری هست که ازطرف خونواده و اقوامه! خب طبیعیه ..خونواده ارزوی موفقیت شمارودارن ..شما باید تو این مدت فقط و فقط به هدفت فکرکنی..به فکراین نباش که بقیه چی میگن..هرکسی که همه ی تلاشش رو بکنه شک نکن به هدفش میرسه..خداهم تلاشتون رو نادیده نمیگیره ک!!
باعلاقه درس بخونین..
موفق باشین :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام
> شاید یکی ازدلایل این طرز فکرتون فشاری هست که ازطرف خونواده و اقوامه! خب طبیعیه ..خونواده ارزوی موفقیت شمارودارن ..شما باید تو این مدت فقط و فقط به هدفت فکرکنی..به فکراین نباش که بقیه چی میگن..هرکسی که همه ی تلاشش رو بکنه شک نکن به هدفش میرسه..خداهم تلاشتون رو نادیده نمیگیره ک!!
> باعلاقه درس بخونین..
> موفق باشین


سلام MARYAN عزیز ... 
خیلی وقت بود کسی رو ندیده بودم این حرفا رو تکرار کنه ... 
استارتر تاپیک : به این دو قسمت قرمز خیلی توجه کن ... 
ممنون از ناظم سایت...  :Y (518):

----------


## hossein_R

*دوستای خوبم کامل همه چیو گفتن 
من فقط یه چیزی بگم بر اساس تجربم! 
اولا این مشکل قول میدم 99 درصد بچه های تجربی دارن! 
ولی فرق رتبه های خوب اینجا مشخص میشه که چجوری با این مشکلا کنار بیان 
فامیل؟؟؟؟ مگه شما برا فامیل درس میخونی؟ 
خواهش میکنم ازتون بر اساس واقعیتی که داریم از خودمون توقع داشته باشیم! 
این فشار مسخره از طرف خانواده و فامیل همیشه برا همه هست! 
اگه مرد این راه هستی پس این حرف و حدیثای کلیشه ای و بازم میگم مسخره رو بزار کنار(ببخشید) 
شما الان 90 درصد تمرکزت رو نتیجه کنکوره! 
در حالی که باید 100 درصد تمرکزت رو الآن باشه! الآن!  اگه الان رو از دست بدی آینده ای هم نخواهد بود! 
مثل من! که دقیقا همین اشتباه های شما رو کردم! 
در نهایت...باور کن خدا فقط پزشکی رو نیافریده! خدا رشته های تاپ دیگه هم آفریده!* :Y (424): *
ببخشید خیلی حرف زدم فقط میخاستم بگم خودتو پیدا کن! از گرد و غبار حرف ها و فامیل و نتیجه چی میشه و اینا بیا بیرون...امیدوارم موفق باشی* :Y (697):

----------


## 4GB

از همه دوستان بینهایت سپاسگذارم انشاالله بتونم واسه همتون جبران کنم و همچنین دعا میکنم توی رشته دلخواهتون قبول بشید . اگه دوستان دیگه هم نظری چیزی دارن بگن فکر کنم بهتر باشه اخه فکر کنم بیشتر کل این انجمن بچه های تجربی باشن و خیلی هاتون هم تیزهوشانی و مدرسه نمونه ای یا مدارس غیر انتفاعی پس حتما بقیه هم به غیر از استثنا ها مثل من مشکل دارن . انشاالله که همه مشکلات بر طرف بشه . موفق باشید

----------


## sh.zz

تا حالا فکر کردی اگه همه دکتر یا دندان پزشک میشدن چی میشد وضع دنیا؟مگه هرکی دکنر باشه موفقه هر کی نباشه موفق نیس چه دکترایی که انسان نیستن و چه انسانهایی که دکتر نیستنن.حرف بقیه هم مهم نیس عمر و زندگی برای خودماست.به قول معروف در دروازه رو میشه بست دهن مردمو نه.هیچ چیزیم غیر ممکن نیست حتی اگه بدتریم ترازو داشته باشیم اول خودمونو بشناسیم و بعد تصمیم بگیریمو بخوایم بقیش اسون میشه

----------


## ramin94

سلام بچه ها...امسال وضعیت تجربی ها چطوره؟؟ از نظر ظرفیت و تعداد داوطلب...کلا شانس تجربی ها رفته رفته کم تر میشه یا بیشتر..؟؟

----------


## sasan2shiraz

> سلام بچه ها...امسال وضعیت تجربی ها چطوره؟؟ از نظر ظرفیت و تعداد داوطلب...کلا شانس تجربی ها رفته رفته کم تر میشه یا بیشتر..؟؟


چهقد عجله داری برادر  :Yahoo (94):  اجازه بده ثبت نام شروع بشه تا بعد !

----------


## یهدا

سلام بچه ها میدونم این تاپیک ایشون مال دوسال پیشه اما نخواستم خودم یه تاپیک جدا بزنم و شلوغ کنم به هر حال شرمنده اینجا مشکلمو میگم 

من یه مشکل خیلی بدییی دارم که وقتی خیلی ناراحتم به  سرم  میرسه برم رمان بخونم فرقم نمیکنه اون رمان چیه فقط با اینکار ذهنم درگیر اون میشه و به چیز دیگه فکر نمیکنم راه های دیگه مثل چه میدونم اتاق تمیز کردن و اهنگ و اینااااا هم انجام دادم اما فایده ای نداشت البته قرآن هم خوندمو واسم مفید بوده و اروم شدم اما وقتی خ قاطیم میرم سمت رمان و این متاسفانه وقتمو خیلیییی میگره بعد هی وسوسه میشم باز بخونم چی کنم ؟/؟ :Yahoo (2): 

ببخشید زیاد شد

----------


## KowsarDDC

*امسال گفتن تعداد شرکت کننده ها کم شده پس ینی شانس قبولی بالا میره هرچند کنکور امسال دهنمون رو سرویس کرد* :Yahoo (31):

----------

